# problemas con DBD-mysql al actualizar

## johpunk

este problema ya lo tengo desde hace un par de meses atras pero creo que ya es hora de solucionarlo   :Laughing:  tanto este paquete como el sdl-perl a la hora de actualizarse me tira el siguiente error:

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Unpacking source...
> 
> >>> Unpacking DBD-mysql-4.013.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.3/work
> 
> >>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.01.3/work
> ...

 

dice que si estoy usando el USE build y pues no no uso ese USE, tambien e intentado instalar este par de paquetes con esa USE y me da el mismo error, alguna idea?  :Idea:   por cierto en este momento no tengo instalados estos paquetes y tambien e intentado hacer un downgrade pero lo mismo da.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Can't locate DBI/DBD.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.10.1/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.10.1 /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.10.1/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.10.1 /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib64/perl5/5.10.1/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/5.10.1 .) at Makefile.PL line 24. 

 

has actualizado perl últimamente ? Si es asi, has ejecutado el perl-cleaner ?

o quizás es que te hace falta/ tienes que recompilar alguno de los paquetes dev-perl/DBI* ?

saluetes

----------

## johpunk

ya e solucionado este par de problemas que tenia para instalar DBD-mysql tenia que reinstalar el paquete que lleva por nombre DBI y con sdl-perl tube que instalar el paquete yaml  :Cool:  de todas formas ejecutare ese comando de perl-cleaner que ya e detectado un par de cosas que no me funcionan como cuando ejecuto genlop -t me sale esto

 *Quote:*   

> Can't locate Date/Manip.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.10.1/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl/5.10.1 /usr/lib64/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.10.1/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl/5.10.1 /usr/lib64/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib64/perl5/5.10.1/x86_64-linux /usr/lib64/perl5/5.10.1 .) at /usr/bin/genlop line 24.
> 
> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/bin/genlop line 24.

 

----------

